# led tv as monitor



## jp7153 (Apr 30, 2013)

Samsung 22ES5000, can i use this tv for PC,will use it mainly for watching movies and browsing internet for 2-3 hours,will it have any eye burning issue,bcoz i experienced the same problem with philips 22PFL4556


----------



## Minion (May 1, 2013)

decrease backlit to low when using it as monitor.


----------



## jp7153 (May 1, 2013)

thank u Minion for the reply, if i decrease backlit to low when using it as monitor will the text,images and other stuffs be visible clearely and also the things when i browse the net,im asking this bcoz i had this problem in philips 22PFL4556 tv.


----------



## Minion (May 2, 2013)

Yes,you can increase contrast to comfortable level then decrease backlit.


----------



## jp7153 (May 4, 2013)

thank you,this model is edge led but Toshiba 23PU200ZE is backlit led (Direct LED Backlight) which is better than samsung,so which do u recommend for my purpose and also feature wise?


----------



## Minion (May 4, 2013)

When i say backlit every LCD/LED tv has this setting ? Wait do  you need a tv to use it as both tv and pc monitor sorry for the confusion.Your budget?


----------



## jp7153 (May 5, 2013)

budget within 15000rs and screen size not more than 22,23 inch.


----------



## Minion (May 5, 2013)

Sony BRAVIA KLV-22BX350


----------



## jp7153 (May 6, 2013)

ok,this has a CCFL backlight,is it ok to use it without worrying about eye strain?
and when compared to Samsung 22ES5000,
1)its not full hd,so will i have any resolution problem wheni connect it to pc?
2)it doesnt support all media formats like samsung model
3)refresh rate is more in samsung than sony
i mainly use it for browsing and movies


----------



## jp7153 (May 9, 2013)

minion pls reply soon,coz im getting the samsung model in discount price ie,12000rs


----------



## Minion (May 11, 2013)

jp7153 said:


> minion pls reply soon,coz im getting the samsung model in discount price ie,12000rs



Great get samsung model.


----------



## jp7153 (May 11, 2013)

thanks man,ill be buying one today


----------



## jp7153 (Jun 10, 2013)

brought the samsung model a week back,its wonderful,no eye burning issue with the backlight option which was not there in philips 22PFL4556,the pic quality is excellent,it supports 2tb hd,plays all video format,really happy with it. Thank you for helping me out 

also can i improve the pic quality by adding graphics card with hdmi connection? at present im using vga cable.


----------



## Minion (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes,Connecting through HDMI does improve PQ.but you don't need a GPU to improve PQ as tv is having dedicated picture processing engine.


----------



## jp7153 (Jun 15, 2013)

im using it for desktop and it doesnt have hdmi port,
sys config= Intel pentium D Processor,3.40ghz,1gb ram,Intel 82945g express chipset,inbuilt graphics= 128 mb
is this config ok,or do i need to put graphics card(with hdmi) to improve the PQ.
if yes then which Graphic card should i use,i just need it for watching movies and i dont play games.


----------



## Minion (Jun 18, 2013)

Do your motherboard have PCI express slot?


----------



## jp7153 (Jun 20, 2013)

I do not know much about PCI express slot,but according to this website description its there, 
ARK | Intel® 945G Express Chipset (Intel® 82945G Memory Controller)


----------



## Minion (Jun 20, 2013)

open you PC case look for the slot.
for reference look here
PCI Express - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
or download CPU Z run it
note down motherboard model under motherboard tab post it here.


----------



## jp7153 (Jun 21, 2013)

The Model Is- D945GNT   I ran CPU-Z and found this


----------



## Minion (Jun 22, 2013)

Yes, your motherboard has a Pci express slot but to be sure take your cpu with you when buying GPU.how much you are willing to spend on gpu?


----------



## jp7153 (Jun 23, 2013)

max 2k,need it only to improve PQ and hdmi connectivity,as mentioned earlier,no games


----------



## Minion (Jun 23, 2013)

Get anything from Powercolor with 6450 chip.


----------



## jp7153 (Jun 24, 2013)

thank you,will update after buying one


----------

